# Resi ceiling fans



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Two schools of thought that I'm aware of for installing resi ceiling fans......

1. Hang the bracket on the box, then the motor, then the blades, then the shroud, then the light;..... one by one at the ceiling.

2. Assemble everything on the floor (except for the bracket), and then hang the fan, blades & light as one unit.

3. Some other method Tool isn't aware of. Yet.


----------



## 4Runner (Apr 4, 2010)

4) Call the guy on Craigslist and ask how he does it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

4Runner said:


> 4) Call the guy on Craigslist and ask how he does it.


How do I price it when he charges $2.25/ft²? :whistling2:


----------



## 4Runner (Apr 4, 2010)

480sparky said:


> How do I price it when he charges $2.25/ft²? :whistling2:


How many square feet does a ceiling fan take up?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Number 2 as much as I can. 

Some fans have the canopy will not fall down far enough with the blades attached, so up and down the ladder I go.


----------



## 4Runner (Apr 4, 2010)

#1 is not so bad when you have someone there to hand you all the parts.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> Number 2 as much as I can.
> 
> Some fans have the canopy will not fall down far enough with the blades attached, so up and down the ladder I go.


Same here. Even if i'm using a stem I wait till the end of the install to put the blades on. 
So, i guess number two except for the blades.
Sorry Ken, don't have an option three.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I always do #1


----------



## user438 (Jun 6, 2007)

I always do #1 also, I think it goes back to when I noticed years ago that you get less fan wobble by installing the blades after fan is already up, maybe fans were not as good back then. Anyway I am so used to doing it that way it is normal for me now.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Two schools of thought that I'm aware of for installing resi ceiling fans......
> 
> 1. Hang the bracket on the box, then the motor, then the blades, then the shroud, then the light;..... one by one at the ceiling.
> 
> ...


Usually #1 - IMO less chance of bending a blade or blade iron.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I usally hang bracket, put blades together then hang fan, attach blades, then attach light kit.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I worry more about the 2 8-32 screws that they seem to think is enough support.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I worry more about the 2 8-32 screws that they seem to think is enough support.


Fan-rated boxes use #10s.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I think in Canada you need a support wire to framing of some sort also.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Fan-rated boxes use #10s.


And in those bags of screws, there never seems to be any number 10 washers to mount the bracket to the box. Those slotted holes on the bracket seem to get wider and wider all the time.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

knowshorts said:


> And in those bags of screws, there never seems to be any number 10 washers to mount the bracket to the box. Those slotted holes on the bracket seem to get wider and wider all the time.


Ive noticed that also.Bought me a jar the last time I was at big O.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I go with #1. Seems easier to me.


----------



## MF Dagger (Dec 24, 2007)

I also use #1. It seems much easier to break the blades or knock yourself off the ladder when it is all assembled.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

2, all you 1 guys are clearly mentally challenged and have no businesses claiming to be electricians.  














<JK> :jester:

Really I am a 2 guy but to each their own.


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

knowshorts said:


> And in those bags of screws, there never seems to be any number 10 washers to mount the bracket to the box. Those slotted holes on the bracket seem to get wider and wider all the time.


yeah they do!


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

#2 seems ideal in theory, but in practice can be a MF.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

#1, just because I can't fit between the blades of the fan!:laughing:


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

#2, put the light on 1st then build the rest of it on top of the box it came in. Hang it, hook it..on to the next. If there are more than 3, I will build them all sitting on a bucket then hang them all.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

MF Dagger said:


> I think in Canada you need a support wire to framing of some sort also.


In my house I got hugger fans and put 1/4" lag bolts right into the stud..


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Depends on the fan.

Usually, I go the route of #2.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> In my house I got hugger fans and put 1/4" lag bolts right into the stud..


Wow. How'd you manage to get your fan hung on the wall like that?

I usually mount them on ceilings, and occasionally use #12 x 2" hex washer head screws into the joist, rafter, or bottom chord of a truss.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Hanging it on the wall is the easy part. Balancing the fan is the hard part.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> In my house I got hugger fans and put 1/4" lag bolts right into the stud..



And I gotta tell you..... those lags bots HURT!:whistling2:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Hugger balances fine on the wall.. :laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Hell, just hang the dang thing off a cut in gem box with madison clips and demand cash payment. Make sure truck is backed in driveway for a fast getaway.


----------



## JohnSham (Jan 7, 2010)

*Screws*

I use a couple 2" Drywall screws into stud to make me sleep at night. I never trusted 2-3 threads to hold ceiling fans. 

Does anyone ever balance a ceiling fan? How would you?

John


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

Tell the customer to buy an a/c


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JohnSham said:


> ............Does anyone ever balance a ceiling fan? How would you?.........



I'm weird. I use a ceiling fan balancing kit.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Better than just drilling holes at random and turning it on 
Most are well balanced from the get go.. Later on in life washing the dust off balances them..


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

And oh yes... Never tape penny's on the blades... They tend to fly at random.. LOL :whistling2:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> And oh yes... Never tape penny's on the blades... They tend to fly at random.. LOL :whistling2:



Then you can start singing!


----------



## egads (Sep 1, 2009)

JohnSham said:


> I use a couple 2" Drywall screws into stud to make me sleep at night. I never trusted 2-3 threads to hold ceiling fans.
> 
> Does anyone ever balance a ceiling fan? How would you?
> 
> John


NO! Drywall screws should never be used for structural support. Most fan boxes come with the screws you are supposed to use.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Why not just use a metal pancake box? It comes with all the screws you need for a perfect and secure install..


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Voltech said:


> Why not just use a metal pancake box? It comes with all the screws you need for a perfect and secure install..


 Code compliant if you use 2"#10 screws thru the 8/32 holes and into a framing member. fan is allowed to be hung independant of the box


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I have had many disagreements about pancake boxes over the years.. Mostly about them being too small for wire and three wirenuts/marrettes , plus once you add an L-16 there is even less room.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> ... plus once you add an L-16 there is even less room.


Find a different location for the PV battery...? :001_huh:


----------



## hiamp (Mar 14, 2010)

Always #1 then I go #2


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I put together as much as I can when it's on the ground. I install the canopy/ball/whatever first, poke a hole in the styrofoam packing and set the fan upside down on the box to install the blades/light.

If it has those awesome clip on blades, I'll install them after.

If it has a fragile light kit, I'll do that after also.

Tip time: Some fans don't have a very sturdy hanger (to hang the fan on while making up the wires) so I will us a short (4") piece of fish tape bent into kind of an "S" to hang it.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> Code compliant if you use 2"#10 screws thru the 8/32 holes and into a framing member. fan is allowed to be hung independant of the box


I didnt look real well at that picture. The ones I we use have both holes for 8's and 10's.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> I have had many disagreements about pancake boxes over the years.. Mostly about them being too small for wire and three wirenuts/marrettes , plus once you add an L-16 there is even less room.


All we put in there are the legs. We never run a hot thru a ceiling box.

On cut-in we put about 3 inches of wire out and leave a loop of about 8 above. If more is needed it's there. If not, just tap'em and fold them over.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

#1, and unless it's some dumbass ornate fan I would challenge anyone to a fan installation speed duel.

Man I've done waaaaay too many over the years.

Another question....

I prefer to cut a 2x4 and use a plastic slider box so the fan is anchored to the framing, I do not understand why some guys buy those $20ish metal bracket boxes......so.....why?


----------

